# Favourite FoodTV show?



## dmp (May 27, 2004)

I'm thinking among my favourites is "Good Eats" with Alton Brown.

Clever writing saves the day!



yours?


----------



## Jackass (May 27, 2004)

I like the Naked Chef, Saras Secrets and 30 Minute MEals with Rachael Ray.


----------



## freeandfun1 (May 27, 2004)

Iron Chef


----------



## dmp (May 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeandfun1 _
> *Iron Chef *



I enjoyed the Iron Chef - USA, except when Bobby Flay was on the show; for some reason, that guy bugs me.


----------



## Dan (May 27, 2004)

> I enjoyed the Iron Chef - USA, except when Bobby Flay was on the show; for some reason, that guy bugs me.



No way, Bobby Flay's the man!

Y'know who bugs me? That Tyler guy that does Food 911. I can barely stand to watch him, not really sure why, though.

Anyway, Good Eats and 30 Minute Meals are my favorites, although that girl that's on in the afternoon that always does Italian stuff is quickly becoming my favorite (because she's hot).


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 27, 2004)

unwrapped, 30 min meals, good eats


----------



## HGROKIT (May 27, 2004)

I just enjoy Rachael Ray 

I like Emeril Live and Molto Mario.


----------



## nycflasher (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *
> Y'know who bugs me? That Tyler guy that does Food 911. I can barely stand to watch him, not really sure why, though.
> *



Funny that you mention him as he is an acquaintance of mine. He is the former executive chef of a friend's restaurant in NYC named Cafeteria. Located in the Chelsea section of Manhattan(21st St. and 7th Ave. I think), they serve everything from Mac'n'Cheese to tuna tatare(sp?) 24 hrs a day and just opened another joint in Miami.

Anyway, I know Tyler through there and actually went to dinner at his house once-- a bangin' Pot Roast!!!

What about the show bothers you, the way he talks or something? He's a southern fried boy, North Cacalaca I think.


----------



## nycflasher (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Yep, Emeril rocks!  he kick's it up a notch! *



Yeah, Emeril is pretty much the man in my book.
And Bobby Fley is G...
nevermind, that's too easy:


----------



## Dan (May 28, 2004)

> What about the show bothers you, the way he talks or something? He's a southern fried boy, North Cacalaca I think.


 Whoops! Sorry bout that NYCFlasher, didn't mean to be trashing your boy on here!

I can't really describe what it is I don't like about him. He just comes across as being full of himself to me, and I know he probably doesn't to anyone else because I've mentioned it to my friends and they thought I was crazy. He does look like he can cook some good food, but he seems a little too proud of his own cooking for me.


----------



## nycflasher (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> * Whoops! Sorry bout that NYCFlasher, didn't mean to be trashing your boy on here!
> 
> I can't really describe what it is I don't like about him. He just comes across as being full of himself to me, and I know he probably doesn't to anyone else because I've mentioned it to my friends and they thought I was crazy. He does look like he can cook some good food, but he seems a little too proud of his own cooking for me. *



Ha-ha. It's all good. More of a friend than an aquaintance. He is a great cook though... if a bit of a pretty boy, lol. He probably is full of himself, but shit I might be too if I got paid mucho dinero to fly to people's houses and show them how to cook something besides TV dinners 

Plus he gets some pretty hot chicks, which probably adds to his ego, lol.

Overall, though, a standup guy.


----------



## dmp (May 28, 2004)

We named our son after Mr. Florence, of sorts.  My wife has a soft spot for Tyler - frankly, his show is pretty good.  He seems like a nice guy....anywho -

our boy is Ethan Tyler - because we liked the sound of the names together AND because Tyler Florence is doing pretty good for himself w/ that name.



I used to watch emeril - he still does good stuff; but after the initial 'bam' wears off, I started to prefer other shows.  

I'm a little sad Alton Brown didn't participate as a contestant in Iron Chef - USA.


----------



## dmp (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *
> I can't really describe what it is I don't like about him. He just comes across as being full of himself to me, and I know he probably doesn't to anyone else because I've mentioned it to my friends and they thought I was crazy. He does look like he can cook some good food, but he seems a little too proud of his own cooking for me. *



To me, that's a description of Bobby Flay.


----------



## Dan (May 28, 2004)

> To me, that's a description of Bobby Flay.



Well, at least we can all agree that Alton Brown blows 'em all away.


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

RACHEL RAY IS HOT! I really truely believe she likes to party too and get freaky. If you ever watch her show, that one where she shows how to get 3 nice meals in different cities for under 40 bucks she's always making snide commemts about drinking and partying. DAMN she turns me on with that tight bod!


----------



## dmp (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *RACHEL RAY IS HOT! I really truely believe she likes to party too and get freaky. If you ever watch her show, that one where she shows how to get 3 nice meals in different cities for under 40 bucks she's always making snide commemts about drinking and partying. DAMN she turns me on with that tight bod! *




I do not find her attractive - in a 'I wanna hump her' way.  She seems like she'd be a neat neighbor, though.


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *I do not find her attractive - in a 'I wanna hump her' way.  She seems like she'd be a neat neighbor, though.
> 
> *



There is an issue of Maxim with some provocative pics of her in it, I'll see if I can find it. I'm not sure with me if its her bod or her personality, I think that she'd be the type that could go toe to toe with ya at the bar doing shots, you know what I mean?


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

Has anybody ever eaten at one of these superchef's restauraunts? In Vegas I ate at Emeril's New Orleans Fish House and can't say that it was spectacular, good but not spectacular. Also ate at Bibo in Manhattan, Mario Vitali's joint, now that was spectacular. Him he seems a little weird but his cooking was out of this freakin world! Is he queer or married? I can never tell because of those damn orange clogs he wears on his show.


----------



## remie (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Has anybody ever eaten at one of these superchef's restauraunts? In Vegas I ate at Emeril's New Orleans Fish House and can't say that it was spectacular, good but not spectacular.
> 
> My wife took me to New Orleans for a surprise Christmas present a few years ago.  Since I am a huge Emeril fan we ate at Emeril's in the warehouse district.  I can honestly say it was one of the best meals I ever had.  My wife bumped into him as she was coming out of the ladies room and told him about bringing me down for Christmas and what a fan I was.  He came by the table and chatted for ten minutes or so.  I got to ask him some questions about some of the recipes I cook from his cookbook.  He could not have been nicer.  I still have my autographed menu framed and hanging in my kitchen.*


----------



## HGROKIT (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Has anybody ever eaten at one of these superchef's restauraunts? In Vegas I ate at Emeril's New Orleans Fish House and can't say that it was spectacular, good but not spectacular. Also ate at Bibo in Manhattan, Mario Vitali's joint, now that was spectacular. Him he seems a little weird but his cooking was out of this freakin world! Is he queer or married? I can never tell because of those damn orange clogs he wears on his show. *



I assume him to be married as he often makes references to wife and children.


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

Miss Rachel Ray


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

Ok how about another


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

My wife took me to New Orleans for a surprise Christmas present a few years ago.  Since I am a huge Emeril fan we ate at Emeril's in the warehouse district.  I can honestly say it was one of the best meals I ever had.  My wife bumped into him as she was coming out of the ladies room and told him about bringing me down for Christmas and what a fan I was.  He came by the table and chatted for ten minutes or so.  I got to ask him some questions about some of the recipes I cook from his cookbook.  He could not have been nicer.  I still have my autographed menu framed and hanging in my kitchen. [/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yeah Emeril they say is another guy who likes to party and is fun to be around. Our waiter that night we asked him if he'd met him and he said yeah, he said he plays as hard as he works. As for the meal maybe the kitchen was having an off night I don't know. I would definitely try one of his other restaurants and not think twice about it. Our friggin bill that night between 3 people was 3 1/2 c-notes WOW!


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2004)

On our senior class trip, we went to Universal Studios and Disney, and they have an Emeril's at Universal. The help there was the biggest bunch of snobs I've ever seen, we asked if we could look at a menu first, and they rolled their eyes. Of course we were doing the eye-rolling when we saw the cheapest meal was about $25. We asked if they had any paper menus we could have as a souvenier and the guy said no, we had to eat there, but then a girl came out and gave us one from a pile of about 500 they had behind the counter. I'd never go back there again (not that I was going to eat there to begin with).

And, Rachel Ray, good God! I'm seeing her in a whole new light. She looks like she's lost weight, on 30 Minute Meals, she's a little big, especially around the waist.


----------



## Dan (Jun 4, 2004)

OK, I've been holding this back, but I will go ahead and let it out:

Rachel Ray has man-hands. Watch her the next time she's grounding up some beef or something, looks like a damn linebacker in there.

She's still a looker, though.


----------



## nycflasher (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *RACHEL RAY IS HOT! I really truely believe she likes to party too and get freaky. If you ever watch her show, that one where she shows how to get 3 nice meals in different cities for under 40 bucks she's always making snide commemts about drinking and partying. DAMN she turns me on with that tight bod! *



Oh admit it, you prefer a BAM! from Emeril, funboy


----------



## nycflasher (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *Miss Rachel Ray *



Ouch...

makes me wanna skip dinner tonight :56:


----------



## dmp (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *OK, I've been holding this back, but I will go ahead and let it out:
> 
> Rachel Ray has man-hands. Watch her the next time she's grounding up some beef or something, looks like a damn linebacker in there.
> ...




I agree completely.  I've made that comment.  Problem is, she's probably better looking for her gender, than I am for mine...so I hate to nit-pick.


----------



## dmp (Jun 4, 2004)

But have you seen EMERIL in FHM???


----------



## nycflasher (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *But have you seen EMERIL in FHM??? *



That's wrong, d...


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *But have you seen EMERIL in FHM??? *



HAHAHA that is fucking funny!

About the big hands yeah I noticed that too. I attribute that to working with beef carcasses and cutting out those porterhouses or maybe she chops wood, I don't know. All I know is the rest of her is fine.


----------



## dmp (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *HAHAHA that is fucking funny!
> 
> About the big hands yeah I noticed that too. I attribute that to working with beef carcasses and cutting out those porterhouses or maybe she chops wood, I don't know. All I know is the rest of her is fine. *




I got a BEEF CARCASS for her....ya know?


----------



## OCA (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -=d=- _
> *I got a BEEF CARCASS for her....ya know?
> 
> 
> *



Apparently you didn't catch the hidden meaning of chops wood?


----------



## Joz (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't have cable so I just saw Rachel's 30 minute meals, this past Friday.  She's great. I really enjoyed her show.  I like the quick in quick out of the kitchen idea.   In fact, my daughter-in-law was going to fix one of her recipes for dinner.  And no, I wasn't invited.


----------



## pegwinn (Jul 4, 2004)

Favorite Shows

Iron Chef 
Good Eats
Iron Chef America pissed me off.  I was looking for American chefs to go after puck/flay/batelli every week.  Shouda knowed betta.

Runner up.
Boy meets grill (even if not a big flay fan)

As to rachel  hard and it wouldn't cost her 40 bux either heh heh heh


----------



## Shattered (Oct 16, 2004)

Emeril Live...

_**swoon**_


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 16, 2004)

I sorta like part 2 of all the fear factors !! :rotflmao:


----------

